# Ghetto mini bike



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 4, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322532822334


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2017)

Not bad.... design wise


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2017)

I like the guys story on ebay. Saw this bike and instantly thought of those old ads in Boys Life. Reminiscent of the stuff we used to do 50 years ago. Funny how many lawn mowers went missing in the neighborhoods back then.


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> I like the guys story on ebay. Saw this bike and instantly thought of those old ads in Boys Life. Reminiscent of the stuff we used to do 50 years ago. Funny how many lawn mowers went missing in the neighborhoods back then.



Wasnt Boys Life where you got your X-Ray glasses that you tried on the neighbor girl ?


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2017)

vincev said:


> Wasnt Boys Life where you got your X-Ray glasses that you tried on the neighbor girl ?



...and the book on how to hypnotize women. Any Boy Scout in our troop that brought a minimum of one hypnotized woman to a meeting, got a merit badge. The scoutmaster was sure surprised when two of my scout buddies and I brought 45 of 'em in one night. We still only got one badge apiece though.


----------

